# Electrolux Traveller 2.5 Kva generator



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi folks,
we have one of these generators attached to the underside of our Hymer E690. According to the instruction booklet, once the front cover and a retaining bolt is removed, the unit should slide out on it's chassis. This would give access for servicing, etc. We can't get the unit to budge, :? and we can't see how it would slide out as there is a large cable that runs from the unit through the bodywork. Is this cable connected viaa multi-pin connecter that can be disconnected? Any ideas or info would be much appreciated.
TTFN, J & R.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jock&Rita,

I don't suppose this holds any more info than you have. It is a 1Mb file:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/ElectroluxTravellerGenerator.pdf

Taking a wild guess at where you are, here is a possibly nearby Electrolux motorhome generator service agent:

Safe & Sound Gas Services: 
32 Keynham Street
Weston Mill
Plymouth 
PL5 1AZ 
01752 207435

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,
Thanks for the quick response. These are the same details that are in our manuals. We have since been advised that there is probably more than one retaining nut, so Sunday morning is now earmarked for that wee job.
TTFN, J & R.


----------

